# BJJ in WNY



## Icepick (Oct 26, 2001)

www.saundersbjj.com

We're small, but so is dynamite!:angry:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 26, 2001)

Check out this website. I'm sure it will come in handy for ANY martial art.

http://www.mrknuckles.com/

Maybe we can get Renegade:erg: to start carrying them in his store.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 27, 2001)

Nice 'paper weights'   I've seen many similar products in flea markets.  That plastic 'paper weight' must be for tiny sheets of origami paper 

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 27, 2001)

I guess for legal reasons they are sold as novelties and paperweights.

Funny, kinda like how they MAKE radar detectors in Canada but they're illegal to have and use here.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

More WNY BJJ options are now listed in the Grappling forum.


----------

